# Platinum and Palladium DVD



## eldref (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Members,

I viewed. lazersteves DVD “Fundamentals of Processing Platinum and Palladium” early this week and found it to be completely fascinating and well worth my investment of a very small token price of ($25.00). Also the mailing service time from Steve is incredible. You will be very happy with his mailing service.

Steve demonstrates the whole process from beginning to end. It starts off with harvesting and preparations of the PGM scrap, all the way through to casting an ingot of high purity platinum. Any PGM hobbyist will truly enjoy the chemistry and techniques involved.

I personally didn’t measure the length of time of the DVD but it was well over an hour; maybe over an hour and a half, and the video presentation was excellent! In my imagination Steve must have spent many months producing this educational DVD. Truly this is a great piece of work for his customers and all members!

Everyone interested in PGM‘s should view this DVD. Great Work Steve!


Len


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 28, 2009)

Len,

Thank you for the plug!

The DVD actually took over a year to complete start to finish. If you watch closely you can see the seasons change in the video segments. The reason it took so long was because I had to accumulate all the necessary supplies, rehearse all the reactions once through, then film, and edit the rough video down to it's final form. 

It was definitely a labor of love. I have been told by many of my customers that I should be charging no less than $100 for the video, but my giving nature won't allow me to do this.

I'm glad you liked the DVD. As for shipping times, they do vary from location to location, and the product ordered may the affect shipping time also. The DVDs all usually ship out within a day or two of being ordered and arrive within 5 days of the order.

Steve


----------



## shyknee (Oct 29, 2009)

great dvd steve so much work
i wish i had your patience to put things together like that 
everyone should have a copy before trying any form of Pt or Pd refining
MY other wish is access to ammonium cloride and sodium clorate


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Ammonium Chloride can be made from HCl and Ammonium Hydroxide directly.

Bleaching powder for swimming pools (Calcium Hypochlorite ) or chlorine gas will substitute for the chlorate.

Steve


----------



## eldref (Oct 30, 2009)

Steve,

You’re Very Welcome.

I agree with your customers that the price should be no less than $100.00 for the video and I thank you very much for your giving nature.

I’m sure all the members agree to that fact!

Here’s to the Best, 8) 

Len


----------



## shyknee (Oct 31, 2009)

thank again Steve

what percent hcl ? to house hold ammonia? or what are the steps


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's the link:

Ammonium Chloride Recipe

Steve


----------



## shyknee (Nov 1, 2009)

> Here's the link:
> 
> Ammonium Chloride Recipie
> 
> Steve




thank you SR.


----------

